# Old No-Name Guitar from Millwheel in Toronto



## Fledermaus (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 6-string I bought from the old Millwheel store in Toronto in the mid-1980s, not too long before the store closed down. They told me it had been custom made for them by a well-known Canadian Luthier, and it was a model they had designed to be an affordable "hand-made" instrument. I think I paid around $500 for it back then. It's a dreadnought-style body, rosewood sides and back and spruce soundboard. The neck is secured to the body head block with a large countersunk Robertson screw inside the soundbox.

It has no maker's mark or any identification except for the serial number inside the soundbox on the head block - 190586, in large stamped numerals. I have been wondering who actually made the guitar for a long time, and figured I'd start some serious digging by asking here if anyone knows who made guitars for Millwheel back then?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty much looks like a Beneteau www.beneteauguitars.com He's still building great guitars. I have four.

The serial number would indicate May 19th 1986. Your rosette appears the same as one of mine.

If you want to sell, I'm seriously interested. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fledermaus (Oct 15, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Pretty much looks like a Beneteau www.beneteauguitars.com He's still building great guitars. I have four.
> 
> The serial number would indicate May 19th 1986. Your rosette appears the same as one of mine.
> 
> ...


Don't know, his current models have much more pronounced waists, but I did send him an email to ask just in case. He studied with Larivee. Some people have said it looks like one of Larivee's and apparently he did make some guitars for The Millwheel back in the day, but I haven't had any confirmation.

Sorry, not for sale. This is a very sweet guitar and I like it a lot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's made many shapes, all of mine are different, and I've seen other dreads like yours. I'll be interested in hearing what Marc says about it. Either way you have a great looking guitar. Any more pictures?

If you change your mind about selling...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fledermaus (Oct 15, 2012)

Just had an email back from Marc Beneteau and he confirmed that this is one of his. He said that he doesn't know how many of this type he made, but it was only a very small number because the profit margin was just too thin at the price Millwheel wanted. And, of course, the Millwheel folded not too long after I bought this guitar.

It is actually mahogany not rosewood on the back and sides. The wood has a reddish tone and I mistook what it was. I thought that the serial number might be the date, and Marc confirmed that this was how he numbered his instruments, from the day he cut the head block for that instrument.

So, the mystery is solved, super quick. That was a good tip you gave me!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, Mooh, good on ya for solving that one so quickly and accurately! :bow:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fledermaus said:


> Just had an email back from Marc Beneteau and he confirmed that this is one of his. He said that he doesn't know how many of this type he made, but it was only a very small number because the profit margin was just too thin at the price Millwheel wanted. And, of course, the Millwheel folded not too long after I bought this guitar.
> 
> It is actually mahogany not rosewood on the back and sides. The wood has a reddish tone and I mistook what it was. I thought that the serial number might be the date, and Marc confirmed that this was how he numbered his instruments, from the day he cut the head block for that instrument.
> 
> So, the mystery is solved, super quick. That was a good tip you gave me!


Well, I learned *something* from stalking the guy all these years. LOL! I wouldn't mind a mahogany one. The ones I have are one maple and three rosewoods.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

cool guitar...I expect that its worth more than $500.00 today.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Scottone said:


> cool guitar...I expect that its worth more than $500.00 today.


Shhh...don't tell him that. LOL!

Seriously, that guitar will be worth much more than the original price. 

My earliest Beneteau ('79, thanks to another member here) has a label inside but no branding on the outside, and I've seen a few other early ones that way, not just classicals. But this one is the first I've seen with no ID. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Shhh...don't tell him that. LOL!
> 
> .


He already said he wasn't selling, so I thought is was safe to mention


----------



## Fledermaus (Oct 15, 2012)

lol. I kinda figured it had gone up a bit. Don't exactly recall what I paid for it, might have been closer to $750 but that was almost 30 years ago and things like that just don't stick in my mind.


----------

